# Альтернативный способ сидения за компьютером



## kiss (18 Июн 2011)

Неправильное сидение за компом негативно сказывается на осанке.Я поставил комп на пол и лежу на полу на животе подложив подушку под грудь.Зачем постоянно следить за осанкой сидя,постоянно концентрироваться,если можно решить эту проблему и просто лечь?
Так вот вопрос.Нет ли у этого метода поводных камней? Может быть лежать вредно?


----------



## andru267 (19 Июн 2011)

Лежать полезно. особенно если спишь.
Работать лежа тем более за копьютером вредно, нет условий для нормального церебрального обмена, есть кофликт между нервными системами (поза то эволюционно релаксирующая) а деятельность напряженноая, опять же голову удерживаем в нестественном положении что нехорошо для кровооснабжения мозга + никакой церебральный обмен нет подстройки внутричерепного давления а значит зрение убъется быстро.
как алтернативу посмотрите ******* (модератор: ссылка удалена)


----------



## Ole (20 Июн 2011)

шея в такой позе однозначно долго не выдержит


----------



## abelar (21 Июн 2011)

Выдержит! Такой лосяра - за компом! Загривок-то видали какой!
Другое дело, что паркет может не выдержать в соответствующем месте. При просмотре порносайтов...


----------



## olyasmile (28 Июн 2011)

Ну не такой уж он и лось!
Симпатичный парень...


----------

